# Thermapen



## bamafan (May 19, 2011)

Just wanted to let the forum know a little about Thermapen customer service and warranty. Bought a new thermapen about a year ago and it started to crack. Didn't really worry about it because it still worked great. Well the cracks multiplied and started to grow larger. I did drop the pen once but was in grass. Told customer service the same when I emailed the company and with out one question they sent me a replacement and pre-paid postage to send the old one back. No proof of purchase they had my order on file. Great company and have referred several SMF guys to them. I will buy from them again.


----------



## boykjo (May 19, 2011)

Awesome Tim............. glad it worked out for ya


----------



## fpnmf (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info neighbor!!

   Craig


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2011)

Good to see a a product with U.S.A. on the label.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 19, 2011)

I love my thermoworks products. Never had a problem, but they've always been prompt and helpful with questions. Glad to hear they did right by ya!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2011)

Good customer service builds a great customer base. Bad customer service can ruin a company.


----------

